# Seriously Steep Hills



## User (15 Sep 2011)




----------



## Herzog (15 Sep 2011)

reiver said:


> Was out yesterday and done a hill that has a bit of a reputation See map Jeez it was steep, managed to get up on my 40:28 thought my legs were going to explode. 347' ascent in ½mile. (average 13.1%)
> 
> What other test pieces to you know of, must be at least half mile to qualify?



Pretty much everywhere...I live in Switzerland.


----------



## gaz (15 Sep 2011)

Succombs hill is 25% on the outskirts of caterham.
never been up, only down.
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG2uWqk8KBI[/media]


----------



## dan_bo (15 Sep 2011)

Any of the three climbs from slaithwaite towards the A640. Steep (>1:4 at some points), hairpins, the lot. mint.

Strines is good as well.


----------



## gb155 (15 Sep 2011)

Joel Ln


----------



## dan_bo (15 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> Joel Ln



wherezat?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2011)

Hmm, where would I begin ... 







I used to ride 40/28 too but when I got fat I started using 30/28 and find steep climbs a lot more tolerable now!


----------



## MacB (15 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> Succombs hill is 25% on the outskirts of caterham.
> never been up, only down.
> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG2uWqk8KBI[/media]





 Looks a little different at the top there now, and a few more houses on the way down, but that's the hill I used to cycle up on the way to school. I used to come home the longer way coz I didn't like coming down that one.


----------



## Moodyman (15 Sep 2011)

MacB said:


> Looks a little different at the top there now, and a few more houses on the way down, but that's the hill I used to cycle up on the way to school. I used to come home the longer way coz I didn't like coming down that one.



Me too.

On hills like that with sharp bends I'd rather climb than descend. I'm a nervous descender.


----------



## MacB (15 Sep 2011)

Moodyman said:


> Me too.
> 
> On hills like that with sharp bends I'd rather climb than descend. I'm a *nervous descender*.



Yep, I was a cowardly descender as a kid and I have never grown out of it, also this was 32ish years ago, my brakes weren't the best. I used to come home down Tithe Pitt Shaw Lane instead, still a bit hairy but not like Succumbs Hill. Part of the problem was I had to right turn into Court Bushes Road at the bottom of Succumbs Hill. So I didn't even have the luxury of that little bit of run out, at the bottom, up to the roundabout.


----------



## fossyant (15 Sep 2011)

Joel Lane ain't that bad (Gee Cross Dan)

Gaz you need to go to Broadbottom and climb *Gorsey Brow* - turn right just before the rail bridge as you go down through Broadbottom. Then if you want a real killer, loop back round, back through the village, climb upto Charlesworth and then do *Chapel Brow*/Monks road. At least you can whizz down Chunal after.


----------



## zizou (15 Sep 2011)

Hardknott is still haunting me a couple of months since riding it - the upside of this though is hills that i've done since (which i previously thought were hard) seem pretty straight forward now!


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Sep 2011)

Pym Chair the hard way here did it on Saturday, not that long but a right t**t of a hill especially the 1 in 4 section.


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> Succombs hill is 25% on the outskirts of caterham.
> never been up, only down.
> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IG2uWqk8KBI[/media]




I keep contemplating going round the A25 and then up Titsey Hill and dropping down to the a22 via Succumbs or sanderstead hill, not sure when it will come out of contemplation!


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Sep 2011)

although it looks more fun going down!

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt7fXpZFkXc[/media]


----------



## endoman (15 Sep 2011)

Winnats pass last week, had to stop, that was a mistake, cos clipping back in was very very difficult on that gradient.


----------



## Banjo (15 Sep 2011)

As Colin J suggested , any hill is hard if the gearing is too high. Even the pros gear down for the big climbs so why ordinary riders persist in straining on 39/25 or worse is beyond me.

I have 30/28 available or would consider something like Sram Apex with 34/32 if I really didnt want a triple.







Abergwesyn Road near Lynne Brianne, I think its steeper than that in places.(The sign tells you what to do  )


----------



## dan_bo (15 Sep 2011)

The road of death. Savage.


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2011)

The steepest road I've been up is the one to Castle Campbell in Dollar some say it maxes at 30% with an average of 15% but I think my Garmin max of 24% is more realistic as my 39-25 Bianchi got up it and its quite short too (about 0.9km) and thats more in line with Bike Hike, which give an average of 14.6%. If you include the 0.5km from the Main Street though its only 10.5% average.


----------



## HLaB (15 Sep 2011)

Moodyman said:


> Me too.
> 
> On hills like that with sharp bends I'd rather climb than descend. I'm a nervous descender.



+1 There are a few hills near me which are sharper on one side than the other, I always go up the sharper side. The One Exception was Glen Quaich which was 50 miles out, when I got to the top it started to drizzle, coming down on the steeper enclosed hair pin bends wasn't enjoyable for me, plus I managed to break a front spoke literally track standing down the hill


----------



## gaz (15 Sep 2011)

MacB said:


> Looks a little different at the top there now, and a few more houses on the way down, but that's the hill I used to cycle up on the way to school. I used to come home the longer way coz I didn't like coming down that one.


I've thought about going up it but there is always a stream of cars going up an down so I don't think it is the best idea.


----------



## Bayerd (15 Sep 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Any of the three climbs from slaithwaite towards the A640. Steep (>1:4 at some points), hairpins, the lot. mint.
> 
> Strines is good as well.



My favourite route up that way is up Marsden Lane past Slawit Hall. By the time you've got to Pole Moor you've climed nearly 1000ft in just over 3 miles and with the sun shining like this, have a guess where I'm going.......







dan_bo said:


> The road of death. Savage.



I haven't climbed that yet, but it's on the list...


----------



## Beaker39 (15 Sep 2011)

Herdest one I have had the misfortune to climb so far was Ridge Road/Doghouse Lane in Todmorden. It was orribly steep  Not sure how long it was but probably felt worse on a cold, damp March morning with no warm up straight out of the HQ.

Still makes me feel uneasy just thinking about it


----------



## MacB (15 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> I've thought about going up it but there is always a stream of cars going up an down so I don't think it is the best idea.



I'd guess it's busier these days and looks to have been made a bit more car friendly. I can remember that last bend, followed by the final kicker, catching cars out. I can't tell from your video, or my memory, if that has been smoothed out, widened, a bit, it certainly doesn't look as sharp/narrow as I remember. Or maybe it was just the cars in those days  

But a lot has changed around there, the main road at the roundabout, A22?, is now a dual carriageway and there's been a lot of house/flat building. When i lived there the road at the bottom, Court Bushes, had about 4 large houses and maybe 10 smaller houses on it. Last time I was there it was loads of flats where the big houses had been, so that would massively increase the local traffic. I'm also led to believe that the smaller houses are all gone to be replaced by more flats.

Out of rush hour I've cycled, and run  , up Succumbs Hill plenty of times without seeing a single car in either direction, I guess that's no longer on the cards.


----------



## Sonofpear (15 Sep 2011)

The only real climbs I've done were Hartside pass and crawleyside bank on the coast to coast a couple of months back. No idea of the gradient but I remember crawleyside being pretty steep at the start. Hartside was less so just seemed to go on and on and on.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> As Colin J suggested , any hill is hard if the gearing is too high. Even the pros gear down for the big climbs so why ordinary riders persist in straining on 39/25 or worse is beyond me.
> 
> I have 30/28 available or would consider something like Sram Apex with 34/32 if I really didnt want a triple.
> 
> ...



..and thats the easy side of the devils staircase


----------



## gaz (15 Sep 2011)

MacB said:


> I'd guess it's busier these days and looks to have been made a bit more car friendly. I can remember that last bend, followed by the final kicker, catching cars out. I can't tell from your video, or my memory, if that has been smoothed out, widened, a bit, it certainly doesn't look as sharp/narrow as I remember. Or maybe it was just the cars in those days
> 
> But a lot has changed around there, the main road at the roundabout, A22?, is now a dual carriageway and there's been a lot of house/flat building. When i lived there the road at the bottom, Court Bushes, had about 4 large houses and maybe 10 smaller houses on it. Last time I was there it was loads of flats where the big houses had been, so that would massively increase the local traffic. I'm also led to believe that the smaller houses are all gone to be replaced by more flats.
> 
> Out of rush hour I've cycled, and run  , up Succumbs Hill plenty of times without seeing a single car in either direction, I guess that's no longer on the cards.


It's still pretty sharp round there, you have to change into first to get up it.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Sep 2011)

Bayerd said:


> My favourite route up that way is up *Marsden Lane past Slawit Hall*. By the time you've got to Pole Moor you've climed nearly 1000ft in just over 3 miles and with the sun shining like this, have a guess where I'm going.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the one that starts at the Silent Lady? Bugger if it is.


----------



## PpPete (15 Sep 2011)

Abbotsbury on the famous "Dorset Coast" 200km Audax ride has a beaut. I reckon 17% -18% for about 2/3rd of a mile. Good view from the top though http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16611156?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com
Raginnis Hill (coming out of Mousehole in Cornwall) is good too.

Hardknott is something else though. Still not succeeded on that.


----------



## Racing Snake (15 Sep 2011)

I recently took part in the Pendle Predator. That had a succession of 17%ers with a nasty wall at the end 22% for half a mile it was savage, and I will not be in a hurry to go back.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2011)

Racing Snake said:


> I recently took part in the Pendle Predator. That had a succession of 17%ers with a nasty wall at the end 22% for half a mile it was savage, and I will not be in a hurry to go back.


I rode the earlier incarnation of the event - the Pendle Pedal - and I will _definitely_ be doing that route again, maybe as a CycleChat forum ride, but not until I've lost 3 stone in weight!


----------



## JonnyBlade (15 Sep 2011)

Try the Twinnings Salisbury it has 4 hills at the half way point the highest of which rises to over 840 feet


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (15 Sep 2011)

North York Moors has some interesting ones. I went up Blue Bank near Whitby in July: 850' in 2 miles. Max gradient 30%; several parts at 25%. Climbed 2400' on that ride. (That's a lot for me.)


----------



## Garz (15 Sep 2011)

And your from Bolton!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (15 Sep 2011)

Garz said:


> And your from Bolton!


Yes; practically flat round here in comparison. 
I think the N York Moors councils must have got bulk discount on 25% signs.


----------



## father ted (15 Sep 2011)

My commute home at night (lit roads) has a 1 mile 12% max hill after 11 miles of riding along the A6. Riding around Derbyshire I have 4 hills all over 20% within 15 miles of me and a lot of alpine'esk climbs that are upto 8% for 3/4 or 5+ miles, the A625 upto Froggat, B6001 from Grindleford, the climbs upto Crich and.. well all around me is hilly.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Sep 2011)

Peak Hill near Sidmouth is a good 'un - about 460ft in 0.7 miles. It's the one I head out to from time to time for a steep but friendly climb - it undulates a bit on the way up, so you can vary the rhythm. And then you get a lovely descent down to Otterton.


----------



## Bayerd (16 Sep 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Is that the one that starts at the Silent Lady? Bugger if it is.



No (although that one is also a swine), it's halfway between Slaithwaite and Marsden. To find it you'd need to turn down off the A62 directly opposite West End Garage near the Olive Branch. Follow the road for about 3/4 mile and you come to a railway bridge on the left. Don't follow the road under it, instead carry straight on to a road that is only wide enough for a single vehicle, then it starts to climb and you need to hope you don't get a car up your jacksy half way up like I did today as I was down to 3.5mph at the time, in the granny. It's one of them where the front wheel lifts if you sit and the back wheel spins if you stand. Once you've gone around the first hairpin the real steep bit begins and for about 50 metres it's well over 20%.


----------



## gb155 (16 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Joel Lane ain't that bad (Gee Cross Dan)
> 
> Gaz you need to go to Broadbottom and climb Gorsey Brow - turn right just before the rail bridge as you go down through Broadbottom. Then if you want a real killer, loop back round, back through the village, climb upto Charlesworth and then do Chapel Brow/Monks road. At least you can whizz down Chunal after.




I used to think you were joking, my garmin indicated it's between a 25&28% climb at points

But it seems your not joking !!! Crazy man


----------



## nickprior (16 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, where would I begin ...


Agreed! And up the valley round Todmorden as well - many roads from valley bottom to moor top. About 1000' over 1 - 1.5 miles. Up and down those in an evening makes for a good workout. Note to self - leave some energy to get home with ...


----------



## chillyuk (16 Sep 2011)

I'm sure those who have done LEJOG will remember the big climbs on the A99 of 13% complete with hairpin bends.
I can't remember if they are before or after Wick.


----------



## martint235 (16 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I rode the earlier incarnation of the event - the Pendle Pedal - and I will _definitely_ be doing that route again, maybe as a CycleChat forum ride, but not until I've lost 3 stone in weight!



I really must take my road bike up north some time. Originally from Nelson but had a mountain bike when I left 20 odd years ago. It would be a challenge to see how I cope with proper hills!!


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> As Colin J suggested , any hill is hard if the gearing is too high. Even the pros gear down for the big climbs so why ordinary riders persist in straining on 39/25 or worse is beyond me.



Grrr, 42 x 21 when I was a lad.

Moved down to 39 x 21 as I got older. Since accident was able to fit a 24 which helped, but that's it, can't fit anything lower to my bikes - the mech's won't take much more (old skool stuff).

So I'm well and truely stuffed now getting up steep stuff, especially after my shoulder op. Replacing the whole gear system on a 20 year old bike is a no-no. Time for a new bike I thinks


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2011)

gb155 said:


> I used to think you were joking, my garmin indicated it's between a 25&28% climb at points
> 
> But it seems your not joking !!! Crazy man



I thinks the Garmin was telling porkies.  If it was that steep it would have a chevron or two on it.

Joel Lane ain't easy, but I'd put it at about 15% maximum


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (16 Sep 2011)

I've been avoiding hills for a while now - no real reason, but I'm commuting a lot at the minute, so I've been avoiding the tougher rides just for an easier life. With that (and the tour of Britain) in mind, I went out two weekends ago and rode up Haytor just to see what the pro's would be doing. It hurt, and I needed to bring out the granny (on a triple!) to get to the top, but I made it without stopping and with a smile on my face.

Last night, I decided to ride the tougher (but shorter) route home from work - a hilly ride over Haldon from Clapham (near Exeter). It's a stone-cold cow of a climb. According to BikeHike it's only 2.6km from start to finish, but it kicks about a third of the way up and then it kicks again shortly after that, for nearly 200m of climbing in that distance. I've still not managed to conquer it in a single sitting (though a couple of pints at lunchtime probably didn't help), and I've no idea on how it compares to "proper" hills, but it certainly hurts me. Assuming bikehike is accurate, then it's up at nearly 17% at it's steepest.


----------



## PpPete (16 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Grrr, 42 x 21 when I was a lad.
> 
> Moved down to 39 x 21 as I got older. Since accident was able to fit a 24 which helped, but that's it, can't fit anything lower to my bikes - the mech's won't take much more (old skool stuff).
> 
> So I'm well and truely stuffed now getting up steep stuff, especially after my shoulder op. Replacing the whole gear system on a 20 year old bike is a no-no. Time for a new bike I thinks



I think I have an old school mech that will handle a 14-28 freewheel. Let me know if you are interested and I will go a-hunting to see what I can find. 

But don't let me put you off getting a new bike !


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2011)

martint235 said:


> I really must take my road bike up north some time. Originally from Nelson but had a mountain bike when I left 20 odd years ago. It would be a challenge to see how I cope with proper hills!!


We'll be descending through Brierfield (near Nelson) on our way to Waddington on our local forum ride on Sunday and we will be climbing back from Nelson towards Widdop on the Season of Mists audax a couple of weeks later - that's got some really serious hills on it!



fossyant said:


> Grrr, 42 x 21 when I was a lad.
> 
> Moved down to 39 x 21 as I got older. Since accident was able to fit a 24 which helped, but that's it, can't fit anything lower to my bikes - the mech's won't take much more (old skool stuff).
> 
> So I'm well and truely stuffed now getting up steep stuff, especially after my shoulder op. Replacing the whole gear system on a 20 year old bike is a no-no. Time for a new bike I thinks




I started off on 42/28 in 1989 and found it too much of a struggle round here. I swapped the 42 ring for a 39 and that helped but anything over about 15% was still very hard. Eventually I bought a bike with a triple chainset and a 12-23 cassette and that was slightly better, but then I switched the cassette for a 13-26 and that was better still. Eventually, I discovered that Campagnolo do a 14-28 cassette which is what I use now. I spin out on fast descents but that doesn't bother me - 50 mph is fast enough! 

Having said all of that - the infamous (some would say 'mythical'!) 'year that I was fit, I got up everything on the middle ring - I didn't use the granny ring on my road bike or MTB for a whole season.

I have worn joints and varicose veins now and they scream with pain if I climb steep stuff in too high a gear so I just sit down and twiddle a low gear. It doesn't matter what gear you climb in, it still takes the same power to climb at a certain speed, but lower gears mean less damage to your body. I'm not in the body-damaging business so I'm happy to go low and spin.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> As Colin J suggested , any hill is hard if the gearing is too high. Even the pros gear down for the big climbs so why ordinary riders persist in straining on 39/25 or worse is beyond me.
> 
> I have 30/28 available or would consider something like Sram Apex with 34/32 if I really didnt want a triple.
> 
> ...



The Devil's Staircase... some of the hairpins are steeper in short stretches than 25% on the inside of the bends


----------



## sdr gb (16 Sep 2011)

An excellent website for hill info is climb by bike. Once went up Midgely Road in Mytholmroyd. Didn't see the chevron on the map when I planned the route. Rounded a bend to faced with a wall of tarmac. The view from the top made it worthwhile though.


----------



## HLaB (16 Sep 2011)

sdr gb said:


> An excellent website for hill info is climb by bike. Once went up Midgely Road in Mytholmroyd. Didn't see the chevron on the map when I planned the route. Rounded a bend to faced with a wall of tarmac. The view from the top made it worthwhile though.



Great site; I did this a couple of times a few years back, apparently it an average of 11.1% for 3.95km and a max 22%, I didn't think it was as steep as that but I was on a hire bike with a 34-27


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2011)

sdr gb said:


> Once went up Midgely Road in Mytholmroyd. Didn't see the chevron on the map when I planned the route. Rounded a bend to faced with a wall of tarmac. The view from the top made it worthwhile though.


Quite tough that one, but not an absolute killer. This is the view down the hill ...


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Sep 2011)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> Last night, I decided to ride the tougher (but shorter) route home from work - a hilly ride over Haldon from Clapham (near Exeter). It's a stone-cold cow of a climb. I've no idea on how it compares to "proper" hills, but it certainly hurts me.


It's a proper hill - I've only done it once up (and once down, when it was frosty!), and after the lumpy bits coming out from Exeter, it's certainly long enough, with the sharp ramp two thirds of the way up. The hill coming up to the ridge the other way (from Chudleigh) is a proper long drag as well.

I wouldn't classify either as 'killers', but they're not easy either.


----------



## Crankarm (16 Sep 2011)

reiver said:


> Is this it here map ?
> hardest mile = 515'
> hardest ½ mile = 383'



Yes, that's the one although the steep side is encountered as you ride up the valley from Beulah which is fairly pleasant lulling you into a false sense of security before the carnage. I think a sign indicates 30% in one place. I cycled up it on a fully laden bike with 4 panniers and a bar bag  . 

Then there is a very very steep yellow road as you go north out of Machynlleth, over the bridge, turn left on to the A493 to Aberdovey but first right after about 200m is an even steeper hill even steeper than the Devil's Staircase. It is mental. Plus there is the mountain road travelling from Machynlleth to the B4518 which goes to Llanidloes which is seriously steep. Wales has some very steep roads, lots of them. It is either up or down, never flat.


----------



## Parrot of Doom (16 Sep 2011)

A favourite of mine when younger was Rawson's Rake in Ramsbottom:

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=53.647...VXtLbjHOkweTQLObFE-_YQ&cbp=12,284.97,,0,15.94

That's the steepest part at the top. The road is actually much longer than just that section, starting as it does in the centre of Ramsbottom. I rode it on a 42:21 Mercian Audax (which I still have). I haven't been up it for about 15 years, it would be interesting to see if I can still manage it


----------



## Cubist (16 Sep 2011)

dan_bo said:


> *Any of the three climbs from slaithwaite towards the A640*. Steep (>1:4 at some points), hairpins, the lot. mint.
> 
> Strines is good as well.



I live at the top of one of those dan_bo!


----------



## Cubist (16 Sep 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Is that the one that starts at the Silent Lady? Bugger if it is.




It's the Silent Woman dan_bo....... ain't no ladies in Slawit.






Climb out of Slawit past the Swan Pub, up through the Clough, round the hairpin, then straight on up past Bolster Moor on Slaithwaite Gate, and I live at just about the highest point on that road, just off Scapegoat Hill High Street. 

Never done that climb on the road bike, and rarely attempt it even on the MTB.


Steepest one I've done for a bit is the climb up out of Dean House Lane to the back of Marsden Gate. At one point I was right on the nose of the saddle and the front wheel lifted on every pedal stroke.


----------



## rsvdaz (17 Sep 2011)

theres a few local to me on Dartmoor that the ToB chickened out of.

coming out of Widecombe on the other side of Haytor

and Holne hill which features in the Dartmoor Classic


----------



## lukesdad (17 Sep 2011)

GregCollins said:


> The Devil's Staircase... some of the hairpins are steeper in short stretches than 25% on the inside of the bends



This is very true. Bamjo s picture shows the straight side, the otherside is the hairpins much narrower and the surface isn t so good. makes it a very tricky descent.


----------



## R600 (17 Sep 2011)

chillyuk said:


> I'm sure those who have done LEJOG will remember the big climbs on the A99 of 13% complete with hairpin bends.
> I can't remember if they are before or after Wick.



That will be berriedale braes. about a mile each side,


----------



## twobiker (17 Sep 2011)

I have a 22 front 34 rear on my MTB and if I use that I may as well walk up, but so far not had to get off for anything, mind you you could use a calender to time me.


----------



## Glover Fan (17 Sep 2011)

The STEEPEST hill I have ever encountered was the Rosedale Chimney whilst on holiday at the North York Moors. I was only on my MTB and had a bit of a hangover, but saw a big blue sign which said something along the line of 1:3, cyclists dismount etc etc and thought, "hmmm sounds pretty tasty". Needless to say I failed on the second hairpin. Words cannot describe a hill that extreme.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Sep 2011)

twobiker said:


> I have a 22 front 34 rear on my MTB


Are you sure you haven't got on your bike back-to-front?


----------



## sbseven (17 Sep 2011)

Crowcombe Hill in the Quantocks, West Somerset. A very steep, straight road with constant gradient all the way.

http://www.bing.com/...set&form=LMLTCC


----------



## rsvdaz (18 Sep 2011)

sbseven said:


> Crowcombe Hill in the Quantocks, West Somerset. A very steep, straight road with constant gradient all the way.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/...set&form=LMLTCC




whats the criteria for a hill to get the arrow on it?

As some hillls I know are steep near me has none..and some that are not all that have some


----------



## ColinJ (18 Sep 2011)

rsvdaz said:


> whats the criteria for a hill to get the arrow on it?
> 
> As some hillls I know are steep near me has none..and some that are not all that have some


A double chevron (arrow) indicates steeper than 20% (1-in-5). A single chevron indicates 14% - 20% (1-in-7 to 1-in-5).

Mind you, OS need to remember to add them to the map! I bought a 1:25,000 map of the North York Moors once, a place renowned for its steep hills, and there wasn't a chevron symbol anywhere on the map!


----------



## lukesdad (18 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> A double chevron (arrow) indicates steeper than 20% (1-in-5). A single chevron indicates 14% - 20% (1-in-7 to 1-in-5).
> 
> Mind you, OS need to remember to add them to the map! I bought a 1:25,000 map of the North York Moors once, a place renowned for its steep hills, and there wasn't a chevron symbol anywhere on the map!




....and of course the hills gradient has to be known in the first place not high on the importance list around here apparently


----------



## gb155 (18 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> I thinks the Garmin was telling porkies. If it was that steep it would have a chevron or two on it.
> 
> Joel Lane ain't easy, but I'd put it at about 15% maximum




Boooooom - there goes my illusions


----------



## Angelfishsolo (18 Sep 2011)

briantrumpet said:


> Are you sure you haven't got on your bike back-to-front?



There is nothing odd about that MTB ratio. Many MTB's only go to 32 at the rear but 22 front is normal.


----------



## gb155 (18 Sep 2011)

I've just done this 

The last climb was just 12% but the rest had done the " I'm gonna grid you down" job

Hills don't need to be steep to hur
Just relentless


----------



## rockyraccoon (18 Sep 2011)

sbseven said:


> Crowcombe Hill in the Quantocks, West Somerset. A very steep, straight road with constant gradient all the way.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/...set&form=LMLTCC



Do you know its elevation in m or ft?


----------



## sbseven (18 Sep 2011)

User14044raccoon said:


> Do you know its elevation in m or ft?


From about 150m to 330m in about 1km. About 18% average. Peaks around 25% towards the top. I find this one hard because it starts steep, then gets a little steeper and then gets a little steeper again towards the top. It is also a straight road, so you can see the top from quite near the bottom!


----------



## YahudaMoon (18 Sep 2011)

Fleet Moss from Hawes. Its steep from both sides though


----------



## dand_uk (18 Sep 2011)

Some of the steep hills i've ridden:

blissford hill, new forest

Gold Hill, Shaftesbury (hovis hill)

Brassknocker hill Bath

Walbury Hill near Hungerford

and save the best for last:

Kirkstone Pass


----------



## jdtate101 (18 Sep 2011)

Stoney Middleton outside Buxton. Turn left at the pub up high street. It kicks up to about 30%+ for about 1/4mile then flattens off a bit, eventually out to about 5%. That 1/4mile is just BRUTAL. It totally defeated me, and once you stop it's almost impossible to start again. I had to go into someones driveway, just so I had a small run up to get my clips in before starting of again.


----------



## endoman (18 Sep 2011)

jdtate101 said:


> Stoney Middleton outside Buxton. Turn left at the pub up high street. It kicks up to about 30%+ for about 1/4mile then flattens off a bit, eventually out to about 5%. That 1/4mile is just BRUTAL. It totally defeated me, and once you stop it's almost impossible to start again. I had to go into someones driveway, just so I had a small run up to get my clips in before starting of again.



Oooh, driven/ ridden past that hundreds of times but never been up it. One for the list I reckon.


----------



## mcshroom (18 Sep 2011)

We went for a hilly ride in the North Yorks Moors last month. Killdale and Commondale were pretty steep (I think both signposted as 25%). We didn't do the chimney though


----------



## twobiker (19 Sep 2011)

briantrumpet said:


> Are you sure you haven't got on your bike back-to-front?


No its a Specialized Hardrock just checked it, 22 front granny and 11/34 on the cassette,


----------



## twobiker (19 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> There is nothing odd about that MTB ratio. Many MTB's only go to 32 at the rear but 22 front is normal.


The 34 is apparently this years ratio to replace the 32 from 2010 .its a hell of a last resort.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Sep 2011)

endoman said:


> Winnats pass last week, had to stop, that was a mistake, cos clipping back in was very very difficult on that gradient.


Winnats Pass was so quiet when I went up it that some people were doing extravagant left right weaving and reducing the gradient by half.

I thought it was a wonderful hill, with the low cloud and steep sides of the ravine giving it an air of......cosiness.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Sep 2011)

twobiker said:


> The 34 is apparently this years ratio to replace the 32 from 2010 .its a hell of a last resort.



When I needed to swap out my 11-32 cassette I decided to go for an 11-34 instead. On the steepest of off-road climbs it help carry my overweight body up more of the hills. IT means you can also come to a virtual standstill and keep turning the cranks


----------



## twobiker (19 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> When I needed to swap out my 11-32 cassette I decided to go for an 11-34 instead. On the steepest of off-road climbs it help carry my overweight body up more of the hills. IT means you can also come to a virtual standstill and keep turning the cranks


Yes, its great for moving round obstacles, it gives thinking time, that's what you call a granny ring, my granny could walk faster.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Sep 2011)

twobiker said:


> Yes, its great for moving round obstacles, it gives thinking time, that's what you call a granny ring, my granny could walk faster.



Oh yes 22-34 is amazing for time to think


----------



## twobiker (19 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Oh yes 22-34 is amazing for time to think


Those tour riders wouldn't be so cocky if they only had a 22/34.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (19 Sep 2011)

twobiker said:


> Those tour riders wouldn't be so cocky if they only had a 22/34.



Wonder what the hell their cadence would be? I would love a larger gear range on the road bike. 22-39-53 on the front with an 11-34 on the rear. OK I would just need to invent a new front mech but what the hell


----------



## endoman (19 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Winnats Pass was so quiet when I went up it that some people were doing extravagant left right weaving and reducing the gradient by half.
> 
> I thought it was a wonderful hill, with the low cloud and steep sides of the ravine giving it an air of......cosiness.



I was doing that trying to clip back in, didn't help have a huge headwind either. I will do it again and manage in one, some more training needed first though and some more weight loss.


----------



## twobiker (19 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Wonder what the hell their cadence would be? I would love a larger gear range on the road bike. 22-39-53 on the front with an 11-34 on the rear. OK I would just need to invent a new front mech but what the hell


My Specialized Sequoia 2005 has a 11/32 rear and 30/42/52/ front, it cost me about 170 quid to get it converted with a MTB long mech as well, but that's the beauty of a triple , it lets an old fart like me ride the moors like the Tour of Britain guys.


----------



## Cubist (19 Sep 2011)

twobiker said:


> The 34 is apparently this years ratio to replace the 32 from 2010 .its a hell of a last resort.



More and more mtbs are now getting 2x10, 42 and and 28 up front, with a 11-36 10spd cassette. 

Cubester's Ragley has a double and bash 9sp 36 - 22 front and 11-34 rear. The 36 is therefore bigger than a traditional 32 middle ring, but not as big as a "normal" 42. The 34 helps give a more even spread for off-road stuff.


----------



## Parrot of Doom (19 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Winnats Pass was so quiet when I went up it that some people were doing extravagant left right weaving and reducing the gradient by half.
> 
> I thought it was a wonderful hill, with the low cloud and steep sides of the ravine giving it an air of......cosiness.



I've walked up it a couple of times. What's nice about the pass is how quiet everything gets.

You guys should give Chew Road a go. It's accessed from Dovestone Reservoir in the Peak District. You can't drive up it but cycling up is easily do-able. Very, very steep in places though, and it's two miles long, and no flat bits. All uphill. There's a reservoir at the top that affords a nice rest, but nowhere else to go other than back down, and I can promise you you'll break speed records there. Here's a short video I took, from the opposite side of the valley. You can see the road snaking up the valley.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQrbwLlnINw


----------



## sdr gb (20 Sep 2011)

Parrot of Doom said:


> You guys should give Chew Road a go. It's accessed from Dovestone Reservoir in the Peak District. You can't drive up it but cycling up is easily do-able. Very, very steep in places though, and it's two miles long, and no flat bits.



I used to go up there when I had my MTB. You're right about it being steep in places. I've seen people give up on the steep start and come back down. You could always stop for a rest at the gate if it was shut. As you say, there's nowhere to go at the top (legally anyway) as its all classified as footpaths so I always used to wonder was it worth the effort. The descent with the steep drop on the left hand side was fun, especially if you were going round a bend to find a group of hikers spread across the path walking up.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2011)

Chew road is a fecker- not sure about steep though- I find it difficult because there's ALWAYS a headwind and there's ALWAYS a driving blizzard when I go up there and I'm ALWAYS on low pressure knobblies when I go up there. But otherwise I agree.


----------



## sdr gb (20 Sep 2011)

Castle Lane in Mossley which goes by the cricket club is particularly steep. Its a double chevron on my OS map. Don't go up it much as the road surface on the top past the farm isn't the greatest.

Castle Lane on Google Street view


----------



## cjb (20 Sep 2011)

Cubist said:


> It's the Silent Woman dan_bo....... ain't no ladies in Slawit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to run all these Colne Valley climbs when I was younger (and at a good pace) - all just a distant memory now, sadly. Cycling is still a second best pursuit for me, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Parrot of Doom (20 Sep 2011)

The last time I walked up Chew Road (never cycled there), two lads on Asda MTBs were cycling up. I overtook them, on foot. Then, at the gate, they overtook me.

I overtook them a few hundred yards later, both of them completely out of breath. I got to the top, turned right, and walked along the top of the other side of the valley. They weren't even halfway up, and their bikes were pointed in the opposite direction. I last saw them heading back down to the car park


----------



## User16625 (20 Sep 2011)

The footpatch from fort william to Ben nevis is apparantly more than 4 miles. Im assuming you can mountain bike on it as I seen people pushing theirs up there. Anyone know what the average slope angle is? Wouldnt like to try it tho coz its both steep and icy at the highest part.
For road biking I dont like the looks of the Llanberis pass. I see cyclists trying it when I ride there on my motorcycle, but its steep and long as hell. Narrow road and no run off makes it quite dangerous too.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2011)

sdr gb said:


> Castle Lane in Mossley which goes by the cricket club is particularly steep. Its a double chevron on my OS map. Don't go up it much as the road surface on the top past the farm isn't the greatest.
> 
> Castle Lane on Google Street view



Roughtown road, Mossley. 'Spesh the *ahem* one way bit from the junction to the pub. 

Or how's about that corncrete path up to the mill houses nead dovestones? real bugger.


----------



## HLaB (20 Sep 2011)

We had the pleasure of this wee hill near Peebles on the weekends CCEcosse ride, RWGPS said it was 19.8%, I'm so glad I wasn't on a fixie  Manor Sware according to the map, although I did think some man swore


----------



## fossyant (20 Sep 2011)

The Sperminator said:


> The footpatch from fort william to Ben nevis is apparantly more than 4 miles. Im assuming you can mountain bike on it as I seen people pushing theirs up there. Anyone know what the average slope angle is? Wouldnt like to try it tho coz its both steep and icy at the highest part.
> For road biking I dont like the looks of the Llanberis pass. I see cyclists trying it when I ride there on my motorcycle, but its steep and long as hell. Narrow road and no run off makes it quite dangerous too.



Llanberris pass is awesome, followed by the descent into Betws-y-coed


----------



## sdr gb (21 Sep 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Roughtown road, Mossley. 'Spesh the *ahem* one way bit from the junction to the pub.



Despite living in the town, never needed to ride up it (phew) but it is steep as is Mill Lane which is close by. Quickedge Road is also a good one.


----------



## mattsccm (21 Sep 2011)

No one has mentioned Rosedale Chimney. Apparently the steepest in England 33% with Fford Penfordd in Harlech at 40% + the steepest in UK. 

If you haven't already, get the little "100 climbs" book. Great fun. Plenty missing but when you see the theme of the book you see why. 

Round here the top of Symonds Yat gets people pushing although there are harder climbs in the Forest of Dean. Vention Lane out of Lydbrook for one.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2011)

mattsccm said:


> No one has mentioned Rosedale Chimney. Apparently the steepest in England 33% with Fford Penfordd in Harlech at 40% + the steepest in UK.


Oh yes they have, but some people obviously haven't read every post in this thread!


----------



## Scoosh (21 Sep 2011)

reiver said:


> Was out yesterday and done a hill that has a bit of a reputation See map Jeez it was steep, managed to get up on my 40:28 thought my legs were going to explode. 347' ascent in ½mile. (average 13.1%)
> 
> What other test pieces to you know of, must be at least half mile to qualify?



Here's one not too far away from you ...

Talla Linfoots from Tweedsmuir to Meggat Water


----------



## mattsccm (21 Sep 2011)

Read all 7 pages!! Actually I thought I had. 

Anyway Rosedale is a bugger. The "rest" after the 1 in 3 is 1 in 6.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2011)

mattsccm said:


> Read all 7 pages!! Actually I thought I had.
> 
> Anyway Rosedale is a bugger. The "rest" after the 1 in 3 is 1 in 6.



I remember the Kellogg's Tour of Britain going up there in 1992 and most of the pros were very overgeared. Many of them were falling off their bikes and were struggling to walk up in their Look- or Time-cleated shoes!


----------



## fimm (22 Sep 2011)

By co-incidence, my boyfriend and I came _down_ the hill in the OP at the weekend. We had thought of leaving Melrose that way the following morning, but having seen the hill, we didn't... instead we went through Gattonside and under the A68 - only to find a pretty "interesting" climb to get out of the valley there instead... (towards Scott's View, although we didn't turn down the Scott's View road but headed straight on).

Boyfriend mentions the Tallia climb when climbs come up... he did the Fred Whitton a few years back and I don't think he'd seen anything like Wrynose and Hardknott before. On the sportive with the Tallia climb (Southern Uplands Sportive) they'd got permission to finish on top of Green Lowther hill by the radar station, ie cycle up the road that is closed to traffic - that is quite a climb...

The climb south of Gifford (I understand it is known as Redstone Rigg) onto the Lammermiurs is quite steep. Another one I've done was heading east along the "millitary road" from Chollerford in Northumberland.


----------



## fimm (22 Sep 2011)

Oh, I don't think anyone's mentioned the Bealach na ba, yet:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?saddr...src=0&doflg=ptk&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=12&t=m&z=12
I don't know if it is steep or just long...


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Sep 2011)

reiver said:


> Was out yesterday and done a hill that has a bit of a reputation See map Jeez it was steep, managed to get up on my 40:28 thought my legs were going to explode. 347' ascent in ½mile. (average 13.1%)



Having read this post I thought I'd give it a go. I had to stop about 50m from the top, legs were fine but I thought my lungs, heart, head etc were going to explode!!! At the steepest bit at the bottom the front wheel was barely staying on the ground in the granny gear 30:26. Downhill into Lanton on the other side was fun though!


----------



## Svendo (28 Sep 2011)

Been out today and done Haws Clough Lane (Road of Death mentioned by DanBo), and carried on to Running Hill Lane, looped round clockwise and back down to then do Chew Road (suggested by Parrot of Doom).
Haws Clough Lane seemed to be about 15%, and some of the bits of Running Hill Lane were a bit steeper. Haws has a long view of the steepness ahead, unusual in these little pennine lanes. Lovely moorland farm views from the top.
Chew Road was a different beast altogether, especially on a road bike. The steepest bits are tarmaced, and are around 20%, but the hardest bits are the gravel sections that are nearly as steep, especially the second to last one where the gravel is small and deep. I found it really hard to maintain traction and momentum without the front wheel squirrelling around too much. nearly lost it but luck found me a bit of surface under the gravel and I was able to stabilise and carry on without stopping. I cycled up back into sunlight and was treated to the view from the top with a huge blood red setting sun.
Going back down was a bit tiresome, as all the drainage ledges meant constant slowing right down and speeding up a bit again. Going down on the gravel was OK, just relax, allow the bike to find it's own way, and plan your line firther ahead. Oh and braking only worked if heavily modulated.
Don't think I'd do it again on a road bike, but glad I've ticked it off.


----------



## Izakbar (28 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, where would I begin ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo Ooo recognise there 

There is always cragvale too...


----------



## JonnyBlade (28 Sep 2011)

Last Mondays ride saw me climb 6,200 feet over 13 hours. The highest was 800 feet plus but after a while all the hills seem to melt into one!


----------



## tigger (28 Sep 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Pym Chair the hard way here did it on Saturday, not that long but a right t**t of a hill especially the 1 in 4 section.





Yeah Pym Chair is utter misery and very a difficult climb, especially as the steepest bit is at the end + then the false flat when your legs are busting! Climbing up to Pym Chair the other way from Erwood Reservoir is pretty tough too, goes up to 25% in places but only average about 7% thanks to a flattish bit in the middle. Have you been up Goyts Lane (the old railway incline on the opposite side of Erwood reservoir?). Thats very similar to the Jedburgh climb.


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Sep 2011)

tigger said:


> Yeah Pym Chair is utter misery and very a difficult climb, especially as the steepest bit is at the end + then the false flat when your legs are busting! Climbing up to Pym Chair the other way from Erwood Reservoir is pretty tough too, goes up to 25% in places but only average about 7% thanks to a flattish bit in the middle. Have you been up Goyts Lane (the old railway incline on the opposite side of Erwood reservoir?). Thats very similar to the Jedburgh climb.




The Erwood one is The Street iirc I tend to come down it but have been up it a couple of times, surprised me how steep it was the first time I went up it. 

Goyts Lane is a proper no hiding place climb, you can see right to the top at the start, you know you are going to feel pain. First time I went up it a car stopped to cheer me on half way up, dad and his kids with a bike rack on the top. 

Have you been up Lamaload the next valley over exiting onto the Cat and Fiddle that is challenging as well. As is Forrest Chapel out of Macc Forrest 25% as well.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Sep 2011)

Izakbar said:


> Ooo Ooo recognise there
> 
> There is always cragvale too...


Ah but Cragg Vale isn't steep ...






That's only an average of 3.3%. The short middle section is much steeper, but still only about 8-10% I reckon.


----------



## tigger (28 Sep 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> The Erwood one is The Street iirc I tend to come down it but have been up it a couple of times, surprised me how steep it was the first time I went up it.
> 
> Goyts Lane is a proper no hiding place climb, you can see right to the top at the start, you know you are going to feel pain. First time I went up it a car stopped to cheer me on half way up, dad and his kids with a bike rack on the top.
> 
> Have you been up Lamaload the next valley over exiting onto the Cat and Fiddle that is challenging as well. As is Forrest Chapel out of Macc Forrest 25% as well.



Yeah those are the ones. Yes have been up Lamaload a few times (I think I call that one Hooleyhey Lane) good climb. I live in Buxton and tend to do that as an evening loop, down Goyt Lane, up The Street and then down Pym to Salterford, up Lamaload, down to Wildboarclough, up onto A34, over Axe Edge and down into Buxton. 

No not been up Forest Chapel, good point need to tick that off. Hmm...


----------



## albion (28 Sep 2011)

They are always deceptive. I went down that Chollerford one Sunday so I have short recall yet the climb up to the miltary road from Acomb was a slog.I think it was north of Kinninvie north of Barnard Castle yesterday where it was a tough 10%, a short lull and then an easy 14%.I might just have used the knee saving 24/34 granny for the longer 10% section.Funnily enough I thought I was doing 3mph when I had the 28/34 but spinning the 24/34 was certainly giving me a fast 4mph.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Sep 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> Last Mondays ride saw me climb 6,200 feet over 13 hours. The highest was 800 feet plus but after a while all the hills seem to melt into one!


Lightweight! I took advantage of the weather to ride the Devon Tour of Britain stage yesterday, climbing roughly 10,000ft in 6.5 hours. It was the first time I've done the climb up to Haytor from Bovey Tracey, and it certainly goes on for a bit, climbing 1,150ft in 2.8 miles - nothing super-steep (just one map chevron near the top), but long enough. Incidentally, the record for this climb (12'29") has stood for 32 years.


----------



## JonnyBlade (29 Sep 2011)

briantrumpet said:


> Lightweight! I took advantage of the weather to ride the Devon Tour of Britain stage yesterday, climbing roughly 10,000ft in 6.5 hours. It was the first time I've done the climb up to Haytor from Bovey Tracey, and it certainly goes on for a bit, climbing 1,150ft in 2.8 miles - nothing super-steep (just one map chevron near the top), but long enough. Incidentally, the record for this climb (12'29") has stood for 32 years.



Fantastic ride BT, I think that record is safe with me lol. Been looking at Cragg Vale as one on my list but seems you've added another for me!

In my defence though I did ride 666 miles and run a Half Marathon in 4 days and that was the 4th day


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Sep 2011)

JonnyBlade said:


> In my defence though I did ride 666 miles and run a Half Marathon in 4 days and that was the 4th day


That's a pretty good defence, I'll admit.


----------



## feelfattergoinguphill (29 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, where would I begin ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That whole area between east lancs and calderdale is awesome for climbing especially if you like spring classic type climbs such as Mur de Huy.Look on map for long causway/krebs from Burnley too Heptonstall is 9 or 10 different ways up all have sections over 20% and sooo close together.When wasnt fat favourite was Cornholme through Shore up next too the windfarm, alas can only go up walk mill n down that one though now lol. lots of other steep stuff near pendle hill some in Rossendale too but short,Rakes as has been mentioned. Plus lots of "normal"climbs and longer windsept drags over moors too.


----------



## Christopher (29 Sep 2011)

Pym Chair is good - I did it from the west side a few years ago. Tipped over the top and shot down through a crowd of ramblers heading up the road. One shouted a very long string of words I couldn't make out but I don't think he was being complimentary. Couldn't have stopped even if I wanted to.

Another good one is Moor Lane out of Whalley as it goes from flat to 1 in 6 immediately. The first 200m are brutal than it eases off. I like the contrast between freewheeling along the bottom and then the struggle to keep moving and to keep the front wheel on the ground...


----------



## Izakbar (29 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Ah but Cragg Vale isn't steep ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I usual do it the other way.. from Littleborough -> White House -> Cragg Vale (weeeeeeeeeeee down hill)

Road up to Bacup from Burnley seems pretty steep too... 

Not tried Doghouse lane yet... (scared).


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (30 Sep 2011)

briantrumpet said:


> Lightweight! I took advantage of the weather to ride the Devon Tour of Britain stage yesterday, climbing roughly 10,000ft in 6.5 hours. It was the first time I've done the climb up to Haytor from Bovey Tracey, and it certainly goes on for a bit, climbing 1,150ft in 2.8 miles - nothing super-steep (just one map chevron near the top), but long enough. Incidentally, the record for this climb (12'29") has stood for 32 years.



I've actually ridden the climb up Haytor a few times recently, after I decided that there weren't enough hills in my diet. I was surprised that I managed it so easily... And for "easily" read, "got up without stopping for a rest!". Fair play, I needed to use the granny on my triple, but I honestly find the shorter climb from Clapham up to Haldon much more difficult in terms of effort. I've yet to take on the climb out of Widdecombe in the opposite direction - I love riding it down it though!


----------



## tigger (3 Oct 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> As is Forrest Chapel out of Macc Forrest 25% as well.



Did this at the weekend. Yeah pretty horrible too! Did it on the MTB though, spinning like crazy! Not sure if it counts?  

Climb out of Wildboarclough on A54 next I think, looks pretty nasty too - have you done it?


----------



## PeteT (4 Oct 2011)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> I've actually ridden the climb up Haytor a few times recently, after I decided that there weren't enough hills in my diet. I was surprised that I managed it so easily... And for "easily" read, "got up without stopping for a rest!". Fair play, I needed to use the granny on my triple, but I honestly find the shorter climb from Clapham up to Haldon much more difficult in terms of effort. I've yet to take on the climb out of Widdecombe in the opposite direction - I love riding it down it though!



A really good hilly challenge is along the road from Exeter (start at Ide or similar) through to Moretonhampstead, and if feeling spritely, through Moreton towards Postbridge. Then when you get to the main road near Princetown, you can go right towards Tavi or left to do the Dartmeet climb etc. There's also lots of permutations on this of course. We are spoilt for choice round here for hills! My personal nemesis is Holne Chase Hill - it doesn't look especially steep from the bottom, but my goodness, when you get onto it...

P.S I'm not sure where the Clapham climb up to Haytor is - can you enlighten me please? Ta!


----------



## tincaman (4 Oct 2011)

briantrumpet said:


> It's a proper hill - I've only done it once up (and once down, when it was frosty!), and after the lumpy bits coming out from Exeter, it's certainly long enough, with the sharp ramp two thirds of the way up. The hill coming up to the ridge the other way (from Chudleigh) is a proper long drag as well.
> 
> I wouldn't classify either as 'killers', but they're not easy either.



This is my commute route, the one up from Clapham gets you at the top when it ramps up again just when you get tired. The other side from Chudleigh is shorter (0.8miles)but steadier, guessing about 10% at worst


----------



## tincaman (4 Oct 2011)

PeteT said:


> A really good hilly challenge is along the road from Exeter (start at Ide or similar) through to Moretonhampstead, and if feeling spritely, through Moreton towards Postbridge. Then when you get to the main road near Princetown, you can go right towards Tavi or left to do the Dartmeet climb etc. There's also lots of permutations on this of course. We are spoilt for choice round here for hills! My personal nemesis is Holne Chase Hill - it doesn't look especially steep from the bottom, but my goodness, when you get onto it...
> 
> P.S I'm not sure where the Clapham climb up to Haytor is - can you enlighten me please? Ta!



Clapham is between Shillingford near Exeter and the top of Haldon near the Haldon mountain bike center Here Its about 1.1 miles for the climb, rises 530ft, average 9%, last ramp up is 20%


----------



## twobiker (4 Oct 2011)

PeteT said:


> A really good hilly challenge is along the road from Exeter (start at Ide or similar) through to Moretonhampstead, and if feeling spritely, through Moreton towards Postbridge. Then when you get to the main road near Princetown, you can go right towards Tavi or left to do the Dartmeet climb etc. There's also lots of permutations on this of course. We are spoilt for choice round here for hills! My personal nemesis is Holne Chase Hill - it doesn't look especially steep from the bottom, but my goodness, when you get onto it...
> 
> P.S I'm not sure where the Clapham climb up to Haytor is - can you enlighten me please? Ta!


I do the Buckfastleigh/Holne/Hexworthy road quite often as its my shortest route onto the moors, good stretch of the legs, and have done the Ide to Longdown to teign valley at the end of my 100ml ride, felt the burn that day, my road bike has a 32rear/ 30 front granny , needed it that day.


----------



## PeteT (4 Oct 2011)

tincaman said:


> Clapham is between Shillingford near Exeter and the top of Haldon near the Haldon mountain bike center Here Its about 1.1 miles for the climb, rises 530ft, average 9%



Thanks for that - sorry, in my previous post I put the 'Clapham to Haytor' hill when I meant Haldon! Being over at Newton Abbot, I tend not to venture out Shillingford way an awful lot, but I know where you mean now. I've done the climb to the Haldon MTB trailcentre from the Chudleigh side (it had just been resurfaced with lots of loose grit, but that's another story..) but not from Clapham. I think I know where I'll be heading soon though.


----------



## tincaman (4 Oct 2011)

PeteT said:


> Thanks for that - sorry, in my previous post I put the 'Clapham to Haytor' hill when I meant Haldon! Being over at Newton Abbot, I tend not to venture out Shillingford way an awful lot, but I know where you mean now. I've done the climb to the Haldon MTB trailcentre from the Chudleigh side (it had just been resurfaced with lots of loose grit, but that's another story..) but not from Clapham. I think I know where I'll be heading soon though.



Just edited the post to say its gets to 20% right at the top above Clapham. The grit has died down now, but it was very hairy for a few weeks before that


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2011)

tigger said:


> Did this at the weekend. Yeah pretty horrible too! Did it on the MTB though, spinning like crazy! Not sure if it counts?
> 
> Climb out of Wildboarclough on A54 next I think, looks pretty nasty too - have you done it?



Don't think I have done it, although I will be cycling in the area on Sunday in The Macc Monster. Looking at the route for that it avoids Wildboarclough so will have to try it before too long


----------



## tigger (4 Oct 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Don't think I have done it, although I will be cycling in the area on Sunday in The Macc Monster. Looking at the route for that it avoids Wildboarclough so will have to try it before too long



Good luck in the Macc Monster. Forgot all about that... not sure if I can blag anymore time off from (my already very behind) DIY schedule. 7000ft of climbing... hmm maybe I don't want any time off!

Good luck.


----------



## Glover Fan (4 Oct 2011)

Haven't done any of the hills on dartmoor, but I have entered the Dartmoor Devil.

Should be interesting.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Oct 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> Haven't done any of the hills on dartmoor, but I have entered the Dartmoor Devil.
> 
> Should be interesting.


Just remember to keep on saying to yourself "This is _interesting_!" as you go up the umpteenth steep hill into a howling gale.


----------



## twobiker (4 Oct 2011)

briantrumpet said:


> Just remember to keep on saying to yourself "This is _interesting_!" as you go up the umpteenth steep hill into a howling gale.


The ride across from Holne to Tavistock is pretty bleak if it rains, nice cuppa at the Old Police Station Cafe though.


----------



## theloafer (4 Oct 2011)

Oh, I don't think anyone's mentioned the Bealach na ba, yet:

did this climb 2006..did not find it that bad  ..is on the long side but the steep bit is when you get up to the hairpin,s... if done on a clear day view,s are brill..  








... i found it easier than hardknott .......... larry


----------



## kimolsen (4 Oct 2011)

endoman said:


> I was doing that trying to clip back in, didn't help have a huge headwind either. I will do it again and manage in one, some more training needed first though and some more weight loss.
> 
> I did Winnats a few weeks ago but i think the road up to the other side of Mam Tor from Edale is tougher perhaps because it is longer, do you know which of the two is steepest?


----------



## tincaman (5 Oct 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> Haven't done any of the hills on dartmoor, but I have entered the Dartmoor Devil.
> 
> Should be interesting.



Should be good, one of the steepest hills is kept back for you til near the end, Widecombe hill, OK on fresh legs but a different prospect after 50+ miles!


----------



## Baggy (5 Oct 2011)

briantrumpet said:


> Just remember to keep on saying to yourself "This is _interesting_!" as you go up the umpteenth steep hill into a howling gale.


...and not to mention the narrow, gravelly descents  Chuffy's riding the Devil, I'm not, grovelling up Widecombe Hill is vile enough in nice weather...I'll be lurking round there though and look forward to probably not quite meeting Glover Fan properly for a third time!  

You passed me and Chuffy at some point on the Tasty Cheddar, Brian - that had a couple of nice steep hills, though I enjoyed the Cheddar Gorge climb.

Clapham up Haldon is pretty challenging  Nearly exploded the first time I rode up it on a bike without a triple. Think there are some worse hills near Bickleigh though, including a double chevronner on a bend that I just can't quite get up.


----------



## Baggy (5 Oct 2011)

Ah yes, Bickleigh and Butterleigh. Nice. If you like hills.


----------



## Glover Fan (5 Oct 2011)

Yeah, the tasty cheddar was a really good ride. I rode 10 miles to the start and 10 miles back, so did about 80 miles all in.

I did pass someone in a cyclechat jersey just before the steep bit on cheddar. Dundry was an absolute killer in that heat! I have been hill training for the past few weeks, so hopefully the devil should be doable.

I just bought 100 best climbs off amazon, I'm sure there will be some good ones to tick off there!


----------



## Baggy (5 Oct 2011)

Glover Fan said:


> Yeah, the tasty cheddar was a really good ride. I rode 10 miles to the start and 10 miles back, so did about 80 miles all in.
> 
> I did pass someone in a cyclechat jersey just before the steep bit on cheddar. Dundry was an absolute killer in that heat! I have been hill training for the past few weeks, so hopefully the devil should be doable.
> 
> I just bought 100 best climbs off amazon, I'm sure there will be some good ones to tick off there!


Didn't realise you'd ridden the Tasty Cheddar too! Think it must have been User76 who you passed, he was the only Cycle Chat jersey wearer we noticed. I was sporting my Hill Slug top and riding with Chuffy, who had flames and a hub-geared bike. For me, Dundry was also a killer due to me having stuffed my face at the Ring O Bells, but I managed to trundle up without my knee or lungs rebelling too much.

The Devil hills are do-able, but from what I'm told (having not ridden in Dartmoor later than September) if it's been raining, trying not to lose traction on the steep bits also becomes part of the entertainment the entertainment. Am sure it will be a good ride!


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Oct 2011)

Baggy said:


> You passed me and Chuffy at some point on the Tasty Cheddar, Brian


Not me, guv, unless the route came via Devon, or was on the weekday in August when I cycled up to Bristol. Must have been someone else called Brian with a trumpet.


----------



## fimm (6 Oct 2011)

theloafer said:


> Oh, I don't think anyone's mentioned the Bealach na ba, yet:
> ...



Oi! I did! (I did admit that I haven't ridden up it yet, though...)


----------



## edindave (18 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1545351, member: 9609"]
Done a wee search of the Edinburgh roads (inside the bypass) From what I can find Edinburghs has two competitors for the best ½ Mile; *Clermiston Road running North from Corstorphine. 189' in ½mile*[/quote]

I rode up Clermiston Road this morning for the first time.
Nice hill, and close to my usual post-work commute loop.

It was flipping hard work - on the hybrid, out of the saddle all the way to the top, in 50x21 (64").
HR maxed out at 190. Boy it felt good to clear the top. That's the biggest climbing effort I've done this year.

I'll be seeing more of you, Clermiston Road!


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2012)

I've done Clermiston Road a few times but it never seems that bad, what I'd like to do sometime is Polton Mill, from the contours it looks quite steep; its just outside the bypass though


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Feb 2012)

I don't think anyone has mentioned The Longmynd yet. The Burway http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl, climbing up from Church Stretton is the most famous climb on to the top but the climb up the Port Way is steeper http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl.

I've ridden up the Burway (very slowly and with lots of stops) a few times but haven't been brave enough to try the Port Way yet. I did go up on the top to watch the first Ride Across Britain go past. I don't think the riders were happy, most had to walk up the Port Way and there were tyre blowouts at the bottom of the Burway after braking for so long.


----------



## Herbie (18 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1545247, member: 9609"]Was out yesterday and done a hill that has a bit of a reputation See map Jeez it was steep, managed to get up on my 40:28 thought my legs were going to explode. 347' ascent in ½mile. (average 13.1%)

What other test pieces to you know of, must be at least half mile to qualify?[/quote]

Berriedale Braes in Caithness looked pretty steep.Went up and down them last year in a car but will cycling on them this summer.Must be on the LEJOG route...I would welcome any tips or advice on them please


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Feb 2012)

Maps didn't work. Lets try this: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Bur...oid=bj7oKxG1Va-0fxqgloBRoA&cbp=12,301.77,,0,0

and: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=The...noid=Cpy0dtj2br_olYxUc-ExNA&cbp=12,39.42,,0,0

Hope that works properly now.


----------



## MattHB (18 Feb 2012)

I made it up bulbarrow this week. 3 mile climb up to 950 feet. Was well chuffed. There are steeper, shorter routes but I don't know if I have the gearing/legs for that (34/30)


----------



## Muddyfox (18 Feb 2012)

Living on top of the Blackdowns most of my rides end in a steep hill .. great fun on the way out but not so clever on the way home


----------



## HLaB (18 Feb 2012)

Scottish LA's must be cheapskates (at least in the central belt) very few of our big climbs are actually signposted.


----------



## Part time cyclist (18 Feb 2012)

Gonna ride up titsey hill tomorrow :0)


----------



## lukesdad (18 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> Scottish LA's must be cheapskates (at least in the central belt) very few of our big climbs are actually signposted.


Hah ! Signposts. If by that you mean gradient markers. There are only 2 localy both on the same hill. One at the top reads 20 % one at the bottom reads 1in 8 neither are right. I think they must have been the last 2 on the van and probably 20 years apart !


----------



## Baggy (18 Feb 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> Living on top of the Blackdowns most of my rides end in a steep hill .. great fun on the way out but not so clever on the way home


 Do you stop for a rest and take a picture each time you go out?


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (18 Feb 2012)

I've cycled up through trefriw village (in wales) and hardknott pass, but for steepness this little adventure in overstrand village(norfolk) comes to mind:
Filmed on one of those pen cameras:


----------



## Garz (18 Feb 2012)

Norfolk has a climb!


----------



## Part time cyclist (19 Feb 2012)

LOCO said:


> although it looks more fun going down!
> 
> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt7fXpZFkXc[/media]



Ive just got back from a 45 mile ride that included riding up titsey hill :/


----------



## mattsr (19 Feb 2012)

LOCO said:


> although it looks more fun going down!
> 
> [media]
> ]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt7fXpZFkXc[/media]




Cripes- you're a braver man than me. I was scared just watching that!!


----------



## HLaB (19 Feb 2012)

Its not really a seriously steep hill, its round the bend but I thought I'd join in this youtube posting m'lark


----------



## Part time cyclist (19 Feb 2012)

It's ok we rode up the Titsey hill it took the rider in the video nearly two minute to ride down it but seemed like a lifetime to ride up it


----------



## colly (19 Feb 2012)

fenlandpsychocyclist said:


> I've cycled up through trefriw village (in wales) and hardknott pass, but for steepness this little adventure in overstrand village(norfolk) comes to mind:
> Filmed on one of those pen cameras:



Very good ! Where's the clip of you going down ?


----------



## fenlandpsychocyclist (19 Feb 2012)

colly said:


> Very good ! Where's the clip of you going down ?


Its nothing special ... barely 5mph and a hell of a lot of disc brake noise from my mtb. Those fence railings and the steps at the bottom make me scared of breaking something ... on the bike.


----------



## Muddyfox (19 Feb 2012)

Baggy said:


> Do you stop for a rest and take a picture each time you go out?


 
I dont always take pictures .. sometimes i just have a little roll around in the mud as you well know


----------



## Muddyfox (19 Feb 2012)

This one might beat us all ?


----------



## al78 (19 Feb 2012)

Snake pass from the Glossop side, did that on my Birdy folder, did not manage to get up it in one go. To compound matters I had to deal with a howling easterly as well.


----------

